# Help me find a good mkv converter



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been using the very simple program mkv2vob for years, but I need a little more functionality. I'm looking for a program that can remux an mkv in to an avi or mp4 without re-encoding, and add external subtitle files as soft subs in Vobsub format or whatever it is that works on PS3. Of course this program will need to convert DTS audio to AC3 to work in an mp4.

MkvToMp4 seems alright. It can keep the subtitles that are already there, but whatever format it saves them in is not compatible with my PS3. So I was thinking of using that program to create the MP4, and then YAMB to add the subtitles, only YAMB never works for me. Not once in all the times I tried. Here's an example of the log file:



> [15:17:25] : Yamb 2.1.0.0 beta 2 started !!!
> [15:17:25] : OS type detection...Windows Seven x64 (version 6.1, Build 7601 : Service Pack 1)
> [15:17:25] : MP4Box found... c:\program files (x86)\yamb 2.1.0.0 beta 2\mp4box.exe
> [15:17:25] : MKVextract found...C:\Program Files (x86)\Yamb 2.1.0.0 beta 2\mkvextract.exe
> ...


I get that same "Requested URL is not valid or cannot be found" error if I'm trying to convert the mkv with YAMB, but since YAMB doesn't have any type of audio conversion I won't be doing that even if I can get it fixed.

I'll use two programs if I have to, but it would be nice to just use one. Does anyone know of a good program for this? I looked at Handbrake... it seems pretty complicated and I couldn't figure out a way to remux without re-encoding. I use Avidemux all the time for other things, but let's be honest, it's not the most stable program, and the fact that its max AC3 bitrate is just 384 is a turnoff. I'm not sure it can do soft subtitles either. I could use AVIAddXSub to add the subtitles, but I need a program to convert to avi first.

So, any suggestions? Or any way to fix YAMB? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

If you're doing video transcoding, check out Handbrake. It has a steeper learning curve than some other programs but can do a lot more than most.


----------



## Nevermore0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Like I said, there doesn't seem to be a way to use Handbrake without re-encoding.

I just can't seem to add subtitles to an .mp4, at least not in a working format. I finally got YAMB working. Tried it using both .sub and .srt external subtitles. Apparently the internal subs it creates are dependent on what type of external file you use; I would have thought it could convert them. With .srt VLC says that the internal subs on the video created by YAMB are "Text subtitles with various tags (subt)." Using .sub, VLC says they're "DVD Subtitles (spu)." Neither work on a PS3; it just tells me there are no subtitles available.

I can make it work with an .avi using AVIAddXSubs. When I do that, the internal subs are, according to VLC, "DivX XSUB Subtitles (DXSB)." Those play on a PS3. But I haven't found any good program for converting an .mkv to an .avi. Supposedly AVIAddXSubs actually does work with .mp4 format. Maybe. I read some instructions here:
Subtitles on MPG4 files on PS3 | BigFooty AFL Forum
All that does is turn your .srt in to .idx and .sub files, without creating a new video with embedded subs.

I'm pretty much at the end of my rope. I guess these XSubs are the only format that the PS3 will recognize. Does anyone know of any way to add subtitles to an mp4 in XSub format? Maybe something I'm doing wrong with AVIAddXSubs? Or alternatively, do you know a good program to convert an .mkv to an .avi? I'd really appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the Handbrake mention in your first post.

As far as I can tell, you're correct that the only way to play subtitled video on a PS3 short of hardcoding subs into a video is by using AVIAddXSubs.

As for converting MKV to AVI, it depends on what video format is actually in the MKV files. MKV is a container, and can hold videos encoded in virtually any format.

Try playing the video files in VLC, then hit Ctrl + J. That should tell you what codec is used in a given video file. If it's a codec readable by the PS3, you should be able to use FFMPEG to convert the MKV containers into AVI containers. If it's one not readable by the PS3, you will have to transcode the video.


----------

